# Upgrading from my 1992 burton asym air



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know any of the burton line, but it made me laugh that you were riding that dinosaur switch all of last year.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

borlo said:


> I need a 21st century freeriding board and would appreciate some help.
> 
> I started snowboarding last season using a 1992 Burton asym air board I got for free. I had to use it switch since I discovered that I ride goofy and this is a regular board, and since the bindings cannot be switched on this board due to holes configuration.
> 
> ...


my 2 cents is to go with a regular Supermodel. That is the board that asym essentially turned into. I had a supermodel x for a season and hated it. I personally prefer the regular super over the x boards. It is way more of a relaxing ride, and still halls ass....But you also need to check out the Never summer heritage before making any hasty decisions...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> I don't know any of the burton line, but it made me laugh that you were riding that dinosaur switch all of last year.



Here is an image of the thing for an extra laugh:

http://burton.emptybottleworks.com/1992/Asym_Air/1992_Asym Air__8338.jpg

It was quite a sensation in the waiting lines with people in their 30s. Even got modest offers from collectors.
But I will keep it for kite-snowboarding in board-trashing(icy) conditions, since I am used to ride it switch. This is why I originally got it...


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I remember it well. Props for learning on that. Anything you get on from now will ride like a Lexus compared to that POS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

lonestarrider said:


> my 2 cents is to go with a regular Supermodel. That is the board that asym essentially turned into. I had a supermodel x for a season and hated it. I personally prefer the regular super over the x boards. It is way more of a relaxing ride, and still halls ass....But you also need to check out the Never summer heritage before making any hasty decisions...


Yet when I looked at the boards (stiffness, shape), the X variations seemed much more similar to my current board, which I do not hate as much as I should it seems... 

Thanks for the suggestion. I was mentionning burtons only because this is what I have and they sell them everywhere.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Gotta love the hand drilled holes for the bindings on that beast!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If you can ride a whole season with that board backwards, then I would say ANY new freeride board you get is going to be one hell of an upgrade and help you out.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

how long was that ancient burton?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> how long was that ancient burton?


Not sure how to measure because of the cut, but something around 163.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got a nice offer for a ride concept UL 159 and assorted bindings/boots(10.5) at a local shop. I am very tempted.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Concept UL is a super solid free riding board. You wont be disappointed in the ride on that. Probably still not as stiff as the Asym but stiff enough for you to be able to point it down anything


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

borlo said:


> I need a 21st century freeriding board and would appreciate some help.
> 
> I started snowboarding last season using a 1992 Burton asym air board I got for free. I had to use it switch since I discovered that I ride goofy and this is a regular board, and since the bindings cannot be switched on this board due to holes configuration.
> 
> ...


If you can wait until the pre-season starts you should be able to find a test or rental for some of the latest models of the boards you mentioned - Custom X, Supermodel X, T6 etc. They don't really make any radical changes from year to year so it should give you an idea of how it would be to ride last year's models. 

I am no teaching expert but, IME, if you buy a board that is beyond your current riding ability you will not have as much fun right away but you will eventually learn how to ride it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Bought the concept UL.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Good decision, you'll enjoy that board for sure


----------

